# Collinite 476s vs 845



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

hi all

i want to know which is best for durability? im not bothered how difficult they are to apply i just want a durable wax or any suggestions to other brands that offer the same durability as these for a similar price


thanks in advance

john


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

hi, im only going by what i have read on here as i have not used either, but 476 is meant to be most durable 6-9 mths + as opposed to 845 which is up to 6 mths i think, the collinite website says their hard/paste wax last longer than liquid look here..http://www.collinite.com/about-us/faqs/ :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

For me 845 is a liquid version of 476. However, in my experience having used both, i would give the nod to 476. Either is a great wax, over 6 months with 2 coats. These can also be used to great effect on wheels also. Do not apply in direct sun, and try not to let either dry on too long, a couple of panels at a time is usually fine. If you want an alternative, autoglym h.d wax is good, and iv'e heard good things about wolf's body wrap and zaino z2.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cannot go wrong with 476 brilliant durable wax


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I have used a few waxes but none expensive and can safely say that 476 is very good.
It will last a long time and is easy to work with


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

476 is an excellent all rounder!!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

They are both more or less the same apart from the obvious difference one being paste one liquid, you won't go wrong with whichever you choose:thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

915 is deffo the least durable, but imho gives a nice look.


----------

